# Christmas aftermath....



## jujube (Dec 25, 2014)

When what to my wondering eyes should appear
but ten extra pounds on my thighs, hips and rear.....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol !


----------



## Debby (Dec 28, 2014)

You never fail us jujube!


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2014)

jujube said:


> When what to my wondering eyes should appear
> but ten extra pounds on my thighs, hips and rear.....



Yeah, I saw this one and other whatevers on http://www.someecards.com/usercards/viewcard/MjAxMi02MmEwODQ5NzYzYTA5NmQ5


----------

